# Nerite snails - escape prevention ideas?



## gwen42 (May 2, 2020)

I’ve been reading up on snails, and I wondered.... my tank has a couple of openings in the lid for the filter and for feeding (I prefer lifting the lid, to be honest), so if I were to get a snail of any kind, I’d need to cover those gaps. Would cheese cloth across those openings be a viable option?

Are there any other snail facts I should know? I’ve never had one of these guys.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Zebra Nerite Snail - A Complete Care Guide - The Aquarium Guide %


Interested in having a beautiful, black and gold striped snail with an unquenchable appetite for algae? A zebra nerite snail could be your perfect choice!



www.theaquariumguide.com


----------



## gwen42 (May 2, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> Zebra Nerite Snail - A Complete Care Guide - The Aquarium Guide %
> 
> 
> Interested in having a beautiful, black and gold striped snail with an unquenchable appetite for algae? A zebra nerite snail could be your perfect choice!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

gwen42 said:


> Thanks!


Your welcome!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I have 2 of them!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

if you have Qs just ask!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

gwen42 said:


> I’ve been reading up on snails, and I wondered.... my tank has a couple of openings in the lid for the filter and for feeding (I prefer lifting the lid, to be honest), so if I were to get a snail of any kind, I’d need to cover those gaps. Would cheese cloth across those openings be a viable option?
> 
> Are there any other snail facts I should know? I’ve never had one of these guys.


yes! I think cheese cloth across those openings be a viable option.


----------



## gwen42 (May 2, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> yes! I think cheese cloth across those openings be a viable option.


Awesome!! Although.... I ended up with a mystery snail instead, cause the one Nerite they had seemed a bit.... ill. 
He's enjoying his 10 gallon planted tank.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

gwen42 said:


> Awesome!! Although.... I ended up with a mystery snail instead, cause the one Nerite they had seemed a bit.... ill.
> He's enjoying his 10 gallon planted tank.


Good for you!!!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

have fun!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Mystery Snail: Complete Guide to Care, Breeding, Tank Size and Disease - The Aquarium Guide


A mystery snail is a wonderful addition to almost any aquarium. This is partly because they do a great job of helping to clean the tank, and also because they are easy to care for and don’t require a lot of difficult or regular maintenance.



www.theaquariumguide.com


----------

